# 3D Printed Tjet Redesign



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

On SlotsnStuff you can order a 3D-printed chassis that's an update of the Tjet.










More radical in some respects than the discussion on the
*Next Gen Tjet - Simple Changes* 
thread, less radical in others.

-- D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dslot said:


> On SlotsnStuff you can order a 3D-printed chassis that's an update of the Tjet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all gears "Plastic"???

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I bet Tjet gears would drop in.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Amazing what you guys are able to do with 3-D printers these days!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

There's an earlier thread on doing this exact thing, I knew it could be done & done well, 

any info on price?

Boosted


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wow, the white lightning version already, lol. it must cost more.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> any info on price?


Sorry, Boosted. Once you follow the link, you know as much as I do. It seems to be a call-or-write-for-price thing, and I'd guess quantity affects the price a lot. If you try one, let us know how it works and how easy it was to add all the electricals and fittings.

-- D


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

more photos!!!!!! please

any of bottom?

Air Cooled !!!!


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

CW,
There are 5 photos, including the underside, at the *SlotsnStuff* link in the first post in this thread. 

Beyond what you see there, I know nothing.   

-- D


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I sent an e-mail several days ago but have not hear anything yet

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure would be fun to see some details and a video!


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd like to be able to tell you more about this 3D chassis..but I do not know to much more then anyone else...Has anyone tried to call him? He told me he would get back to me after the Fray was finished... but I haven't heard anything..
Well I guess you know how that works... he said "I'll make a chassis for you for all you have done with advertising and sending free parts..." blah, blah blah... Good Luck....lol


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

look more like an unlimited racer.
made for hot arm and mags while keeping it cool with max air flow.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*3D-printed chassis*

I keep wondering if the plastic used by the 3D printer will hold up to the heat generated by the armature? I am guessing that is another reason for all the venting of the sides of the chassis & the venting of the top plate as well? Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if I remember right

your talking about 400 to 450f degrees on the heater part (extruder)

if a tjet get up to 200+ degrees, there a major problem with the build


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

dtomol said:


> I keep wondering if the plastic used by the 3D printer will hold up to the heat generated by the armature? I am guessing that is another reason for all the venting of the sides of the chassis & the venting of the top plate as well? Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


The resin is pretty resilient.

Our company has had a few things rapid prototyped in the past. The "plastic" used on our stuff was a chalky white color, and very similar to a molded plastic product.

I suspect that the example pictured above is just a rendition of what the designer thinks would be a desired design.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I have talked to Greg regarding this chassis several times as he and I chat periodically in general on things. What I can tell you is the pic is of an actual running chassis and she runs great . Much of the venting is yes to cool but also to lighten as the idea is to increase speed and handling as well. *
* I sure wish I could upload some pics I have here to show a few more angles as well as the chassis with a *prepped Aurora Lola MK6 GT body *mounted on her ! That body slams SOOOooo... low it's awesome ! But like I say I cannot get any pics to load up ! Best I can tell anyone on the price is this ... Greg puts his heart and soul into everything he builds to give you the absolute best car he can make ! I have gotten several of his creations over the years ( love his AFX pan ) and never had an issue ! So if you were to buy one of these you will be happy with it as Greg stands behind every build ! Here is his direct contact info for more info Greg Kondrek *[email protected]

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Pics from Bearsox, we will work on getting the others posted as well 































































Thanks Bearsox

Boosted


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Looking good.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

That center of gravity looks soooooo looooow I'll bet it's impossible to deslot :thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Now that would be fun as an unlimited gravity car!

Tom


----------

